# balanced wings



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

What would balanced wings generally mean?
For my example:

5 with equal 4 and 6 wings


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Doesn't that just mean that you're a 5, with no wings? ::


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

does it? i know so little about that test


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I remember reading something on INTPc about it. Here:

Very little between 5w6 & 5w4? - INTP Central


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Something i found, but don't know how helpful and accurate that would be :happy:


----------



## amberheadlights (May 16, 2009)

Balanced wings would mean that you feel the influence of both wings. According to Riso and Hudson's wing theory, each type is influenced by the wing on each side, but fall closer to one side than the other. How strong the wing is varies depending on the individual, so, for example, some 5w4s may have such a strong wing that they can sometimes resemble 4w5s or vice versa whereas other 5s may lean slightly to four, but it will be far less pronounced. When the wings are balanced, that would mean the five is equally influenced by four and six. Riso and Hudson think that balanced wings are rare, and most people lean towards one or the other. Other enneagram theorists, like Sandra Maitri, don't support the one-wing theory and think all types are "resting on the wings" of their neighboring types and feel the influence of both equally.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

I now look at wings in the enneagram system the same way that I look at dichotomies in type. At some point as you learn the system, you grow beyond the rudimentary of wings and simple codes and begin to appreciate the variants and cognitive functions. I see myself more as a 9 so/sp than 9w8/1.


----------



## How Do You KNOW (Jan 9, 2011)

I read somewhere that you can have no wings or balanced wings. I came across this thread looking for a description of balanced wing types but have yet to find one. Maybe there isn't a description due to balanced wing types being able to vary so much depending on what traits you have from wings. I'm also a 5 with balanced wings.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

5w6 edges slightly over 5w4, but I consider my wings to be quite balanced. I think as I've gotten older, I've access the 4 side more.


----------

